

Reasons to pick Amazon AWS over Rackspace and dedicated hosting - rochoa
http://amix.dk/blog/post/19676

======
rochoa
A previous related discussion cited in the article: A Short Rant About Hosting
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2926825>

